# Anyone Riddin' A 1999 Trek 5200 Still?



## MANTEIGA (Sep 26, 2008)

OCLV-- SHIMANO 600 QUILL STEM.
I
Any SPECS-REVIEWS out there?


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Reviews of what?

I have ridden with someone around here who was on a 5200. Very pretty paint scheme, it had like a chameleon purple setup. He seemed to be enjoying it.


----------

